# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  القائد الاعلى يزور المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>زار جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة الاردنية اليوم الثلاثاء المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك والتقى مديرها العام اللواء الركن توفيق الحلالمة ، وتم بحث بعض الامور الخاصة لقوات الدرك.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

